# Your biggest flop



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'm sure we've all had the experience of knitting a project that somehow didn't work out as it was supposed to. Not the decent sweater or scarf that goes unappreciated by the recipient (that's another thread entirely), but the project that WE are only too happy to toss in the fireplace.
I've thought hard about this...my biggest flop was the first sweater I ever knit. It was a simple pattern and the stitches looked OK, but I used cheap synthetic yarn in an eye-popping shade of yellow. The finished project was a huge disappointment, but my mother dutifully wore the sweater a number of times (thanks Mom!)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My biggest flop has been that for 30+ years I have been doing Purl stitch wrong! Wrapping the wrong direction.... No wonder I have been frustrated with things not looking like they are supposed to... Now I know.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

A sweater that I made myself(one of my first projects,eons ago)I used Aunt Lydia's rug yarn,and it was orange to boot...needless to say it could stand on it's own and was humongous! Never worn by man nor beast!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My first sweater vest was for my husband. It looked nice but about 6 inches to short and 4 inches too wide. I had wanted to surprise him. Boy did I! lol


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

When I got back into knitting about 5 years ago, I was not yarn savvy at all. I can think of two things that I literally threw into the trash. One was a scarf that was too wide with lacy panels knitted with a variegated Red Heart Supersaver. It was horrible - I was more than half way done and could stand it no more. The other thing was a poncho I was knitting for my GD out of Homespun. Equally ugly!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I once knit a sweater for my mother and I tried to make it bigger by using chunky yarn and bigger needles, but it didn't have any substance and just seemed to hang. I've since learned that you need to work with yarn close to the needle size that is called for unless you are looking for that sloppy look, which my mother doesn't like. I wouldn't have worn it either.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Many hats went into the trash as I learned about different yarns and styles. 
I had so many disappointments in hats, that I haven't gotten brave enough to try them again, even after all these years.

Why is it that I can make sweaters and such, but not hats?! :roll:  :evil:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Prolly the same reason I can make a killer hat and not a sweater at all! 


galaxycraft said:


> Many hats went into the trash as I learned about different yarns.
> I had so many disappointments in hats, that I haven't gotten brave enough to try them again, even after all these years.
> 
> Why is it that I can make sweaters and such, but not hats?! :roll:  :evil:


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

mine was a sweater i made for my then teen son, it looked great but the tenison was way....y off but my 2x brother love it


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

After successfully making argyle socks for my boyfriend ( who later became my husband), I knit him a V neck cardigan in very expensive wool. The sweater was fine but I finished it by buying expensive metal buttons which were so heavy that the button side was about two inches longer than the other if it wasn't buttoned. But he loved me, too and wore it for me. Later I salvaged the buttons, frogged the sweater and made something else.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine was sweater I made in high school. Wasn't the sweater as much as the horrible variegated yarn I used from Yarn Mart (remember that place?). I loved hand dyed variegated yarn now but this changed color every inch or so. Made all the pieces of the sweater but never put it together before I tossed it. I think it was acrylic too, but I couldn't face all the work of putting it knowing I would not wear it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I made myself a beautiful jumper in dusky pink, absolutely georgous, but alas it did not fit me. It fitted my girlfriend better so I gave it to her. It was in 5 ply and I had knitted it beautifully and I never ever saw her wear it. She is taller than me and also had a fuller bust so it looked great on her. I don't even know what become of that sweater.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is a pocketbook I knitted for my Grandaughter for Easter and I can't get the handles on to save my lice.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I knitted myself a short sleeved summer sweater last year, but used yarn that was too thick. The result was horrible. I gave it to the charity shop but now regret not ripping it out as the yarn would have been lovely for a winter project. Recently I knitted a hat for my baby granddaughter and noticed it was looking very stretched, when I saw it at their house. My daughter said her boyfriend had tried it on for a laugh. Boy, I had to bite my tongue when I heard that!


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I had 2 big flops. The first was my first sweater for myself.I guess I must have been about 12/13. My mum took me t the shop, at my request, and I chose some brown mohair. With it came the threat, 'You better finish this'.I couldn't see the right or wrong side, and I didn't know how t pick up stitches for the neck. I've no idea what happened to that sweater. The second one was knitted for an ex boyfriend. I was on night duty as a student nurse, and again did't know how to pick up stitches. I finished it and gave it to him, (he was by then my ex, but we remain friends after 44 years), but one sleeve was much longer than the other and the neck was so tight he couldn't get it over his head! I believe his mother sorted it out for him!!!!. 2 years later I knitted my husband his first sweater by me , an arran and a real success!!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

How many.... an angora sweater in a teardrop pattern that I sewed up wrongly, then cut into trying to remove the sewing; an Aran I made for my husband, but didn't measure the sleeve length; they trailed on the ground after a few washes - very suitable!! - and a ghastly brown and orange number in cheapo yarn that just got bigger and bigger and bigger....


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I go into what is called a flop mode! where every thing i do is a flop1..lol..then it passes and i do something I love! it's a cycle for me. but oh lawsy i made the most horrible..neon striped sweater years ago...and daughter will not throw it away!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

my third knitting project, many years ago. I decided to knit a pair of gloves and the pattern called for 5 oz of yarn. I ended up using all 5 oz in one glove. It was huge!! I saved it for along time as a reminder to always check my gague


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure we've all had the experience of knitting a project that somehow didn't work out as it was supposed to. Not the decent sweater or scarf that goes unappreciated by the recipient (that's another thread entirely), but the project that WE are only too happy to toss in the fireplace.
> I've thought hard about this...my biggest flop was the first sweater I ever knit. It was a simple pattern and the stitches looked OK, but I used cheap synthetic yarn in an eye-popping shade of yellow. The finished project was a huge disappointment, but my mother dutifully wore the sweater a number of times (thanks Mom!)


my big flop was a baby blanket with a leaf pattern, the knitting of it was easy but I had to sew four squares together to make one big square but I just couldn't get it to look right, it is in a bag in the cupboard, the person I was making it for didn't dip out I made her a plainer one and she was very pleased with it xx


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

My biggest flop was a coat made out of very expensive Italian yarn that looked like an animal pelt when worked up. I looked like an abominable snowman or a Druid priest


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

A sweater I made for my son when he was about five or six. He is now 34. The sweater looked great, he just couldn'tget it over his head. It was a turtle neck.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

My biggest flop was a jumper for my niece for her birthday it was knitted in two pieces which included the sleeves on the first attempt the sleeves were over a metre long so I pulled out about half and redid the top half with the sleeves and it never did sit properly but I actually gave it to her and she properly through it in the bin just wished I did. Makes me cringe when I think about how bad it was. I didn't have any experience with the particular style And I should have said so and got her to pick something that I could actually do, I never attempted another like it.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine was a sweater I made for my dad before I knew what I was doing. It looked beautiful but it must have been a 5X and he was an XL. I ended up ripping it apart after he died and made my husband one. It also turned out too big so I just cut it apart and sewed it together in my size. It is still around but I don't wear it. I still haven't gotten the gauge down so I only make things that it doesn't matter. My knitting is beautiful but not the gauge.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, mine happened just a while ago. Knitted a wrap of bamboo yarn called "Oasis". Beautiful stuff! Supposed to drop stitches down to the bottom for a certain looik. 

Well, it didn't work out. The stitches went wonky, nothing was even, so I decided to block it. Bad idea. Bamboo and water don't mix well. Ended up thorwing that beautful yarn away.

Lyn in NC


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

An orange sweater!

I fell in the love with the color in the yarn shop and then the pattern and I even loved knitting it, but when I put it on and looked at myself in the mirror I was horrified. I looked like a Halloween pumpkin and it wasn't even October.

It went to Goodwill last week and I was glad to see it go!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I can remember knitting a jumper for my Dad's birthday, I even had to take a day off school to get it finished in time, I was in my early teens. Dad's birthday came and he tried it on, well, the sleeves were nearly 12" too long !! Dad struggled to keep a straight face and Mum could not stop laughing.

Another flop was a mohair jumper for myself when I was much older. I struggled with the yarn, bits in my eyes, mouth, on my clothes, when it was finished I was so glad, but the neck was far too tight and the yarn made my skin itch anyway, so in the bin I'm afraid.

Looking back, I would not make those same mistakes again.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

A lacy pattern that took forever and whenever I wore the sweater the "lacy" openings were in all the wrong places.

Donated to Goodwill with the hope someone less endowed could wear it.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

My biggest disappointment was a snowman knitted flat. When I stitched up his back, he had a really bad case of "Plumber's Clevage". I ripped him out and started another one determined to knit him in the round. It was a success. I then proceeded to knit five red hats until I acheived one that sat on his head just so-so.

It was well worth the challenge -- he went on the win me two Blue Ribbons.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mens's sweaters...I made one for my father that was 10 stitches less on one side of the cardigan than on the other and I did not realize the mistake until I put it together!! I made one for my husband and the sleeves were just awful...


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure we've all had the experience of knitting a project that somehow didn't work out as it was supposed to. Not the decent sweater or scarf that goes unappreciated by the recipient (that's another thread entirely), but the project that WE are only too happy to toss in the fireplace.
> I've thought hard about this...my biggest flop was the first sweater I ever knit. It was a simple pattern and the stitches looked OK, but I used cheap synthetic yarn in an eye-popping shade of yellow. The finished project was a huge disappointment, but my mother dutifully wore the sweater a number of times (thanks Mom!)


Just finished a huge disappointment in yellow. It was supposed to be a blouse which I figured I could wear alone or under a blazer in the winter. NOT! Going to unravel it and make something else--probably dishcloths.  ;-) When I put it on I looked like a big yellow apple! :roll:


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

My first flop (since I started knitting again) was a simple shrug and I had purchased blue Homespun. The pattern was so simple but I just couldn't master the yarn. All of it is still hiding in my stash somewhere.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

My biggest flop, which one ? My cats like to sleep on wooly things so sometimes I put the reject projects in the cat bed. They just love it.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I made a tank top out of cotton yarn. I knew from the start that it was not going well but stuck it out anyway. I'm stubborn like that lol. Anyway it was huge and then I kept it for a few years, why I do not know. Finally I tossed it just a few weeks ago. I laughed when I looked at it. Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what my biggest flop was, probably a sweater that I never even finished! Icky yarn and color, and somehow my tension was off. But I've had so many flops: socks with wonky heels, mittens with too tight cuffs, scarves with one side wider than the other...oh well, learning processes.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine was a sweater I made as a teenager and ran out of the right color yarn.... bought more but not of the same dye lot, oh well...

Lesson learned


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Too many flops to count! First sweater turned out OK, but was so heavy and warm couldn't wear it unless it was snowing (it doesn't snow where I live!). Then there was the beach cover that turned out too big, plus bad choice of yarn and it didn't hang right. Two vests turned out too small and went to Goodwill. My last vest turned out too big and, again, went to Goodwill. Most of my troubles have been poor choice of yarn for the project, and not getting the gauge right. Still trying . . . .


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm too embarrassed to think about all of them. I did make my husband a beautiful cable knit fisherman sweater...with sleeves too tight for him to wear it. That was about 35 years ago and I still cringe when I think about it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Practically anything I crochet! I have tried many different projects, but just can't get the hang of it!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

45 years ago, back in 1967 - the year of our Montreal Expo - I started to knit a complicated white baby blanket for a friend of mine, who was expecting her first child. It was also the year I started back to work, so I could not finish the blanket. Now that "baby" is 45 years of age and he never got the blanket. So this year I dug it up from its resting place in the attic trunk, and finally completed it , washed and blocked it. The color is now "antique white" and will be given to another friend who is expecting her first great grand-child in May.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Yellow, I made a sweater for my mother-in-law, she was a bit round, so I made a yellow, double threaded worsted weight sweater. She could have worn it in the winter for a coat. After a couple of years she gave it back so we wouldn't waste the yarn. It made a huge afghan. I also knit a afghan in strips when I first started to knit. When I finished knitting and went to put it together they were all different sizes. Some more than a foot longer than the others. I am glad I have had somethings turn out.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I hadn't knitted much when I worked so after I retired several years ago I knitted myself a tunic in the Lion Brand white with the little colored flecks. I had gained weight but obviously felt larger than I was. The tunic got away from me and I just kept going until it was finished. It was so big that without too much effort, I could have stretched it over the front of my VW Beetle. It was humungous. I unraveled it and used yarn to make lots of other things. It isn't much fun to knit for yourself anyway, I don't think.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

It seems we all love those bright colors, they are fun to knit with BUT reality sets in when we go to wear the sweater, etc....we look like a banana, an orange, a grape...pick a fruit....we make a great salad.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

Every time I knit a sweater for myself the size is never right. Usually they spend a. Ouple of years in the bottom of closet then goodwill. Luckily I have grandchildren and greats to knit for now.


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

A sweater I knit for my mother, many years ago. All she said was 'honey, you crochet much nicer than you knit", then she gave it back to me..


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

My biggest flop was a sweater that my best friends boyfriend asked me to make her for a gift. She was rather heavy but the sweater came out sized for an elephant. He insisted on giving to her anyway and she was so upset that I thought she was that big.lol


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

mine was a sweater for my then husband it looked great until he put it on one arm was about 6in longer than the other arm but he wore it around the apt. and nevered complained about being cold again


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I once attempted socks it was a disaster from the get go! I was using 5 dpns and struggled with every stitch. I would go to the next needle and the stitches would fall off one of the other needles. I would fix that then I would forget which way I was going so I kept getting turned around and knitting the wrong way. So I kept taking it out and starting over. I was determined to finish those socks but then my dog decided to use my knitting bag which they were in as a bathroom so I finally gave up and threw it all in the trash. To this day I have never attempted another pair of socks. Maybe one day I will get up the courage to try again. I still have sock yarn in my stash that I could use.......


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Odd woman out - hasn't happened yet.
But may be in the phd pile.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Many hats went into the trash as I learned about different yarns and styles.
> I had so many disappointments in hats, that I haven't gotten brave enough to try them again, even after all these years.
> 
> Why is it that I can make sweaters and such, but not hats?! :roll:  :evil:


Hats ARE difficult! Don't know why but sometimes they just don't look right when they get on the head. :roll: This winter, my husband wore two of them on his head (for warmth) but neither looked great alone. I have some success sometimes, though. It involves the yarn and the gauge. :?


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

In my knitting class I made a pair of slipper boots. I thought I was following the pattern just right, and so did my teacher. But when I finished, they were HUGE! She said, "I don't know how you did this, and I don't know how to fix it." I ripped out the slippers and saved the yarn for another project. Maybe that was why I don't feel much like knitting any more! They were perfect except for the size, though.


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

What a fun topic! I've had 2 big flops. I knitted myself a pair of bright pink socks when I was in high school. I proudly wore them to school but was teased endlessly because I was not yet permitted to shave my legs. I went home in tears - and my mother gave me a razor. The second fiasco was a sweater for my then fiance. I believe it could probably have fit the entire wrestling team. My mom frogged it, and it turned out wonderful.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

About 15 years ago, I knitted myself a short-sleeved sweater for myself out of cotton yarn and loved it! Wore it once, then washed it. That was the end of that--it stretched width-wise and shrank length-wise. I remember feeling just sick about all the time I spent knitting it, then managed to ruin it very quickly. Then just two years ago I knitted a pull-over sweater and hat for my niece. It was darling and she looked so cute in it. Later I found out that her parents tried the hat on and stretched the heck out of it! :shock: :roll:


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

What is the right way????? I never thought of there being a wrong way. Hope I am doing it right!!!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> My biggest flop has been that for 30+ years I have been doing Purl stitch wrong! Wrapping the wrong direction.... No wonder I have been frustrated with things not looking like they are supposed to... Now I know.


Oh yes, I did that too! Finally got it right! Didn't even know it for years but my work did not look like others but it was close just a little off. Make a big difference in the stitches whether you wrap clockwise or counter clockwise....


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

My biggest flop was hysterical! An elaborately patterned Norwegian hooded men's sweater. That gauge grew larger and larger as I worked that heavy thing, and the hood nearly covered my husband's face. That winter we had an office installed for him in our attic, and until we got the heating system regulated up there, he wore that "thing" at his computer. He looked like the Abbot at a monastery! Bonnie


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> When I got back into knitting about 5 years ago, I was not yarn savvy at all. I can think of two things that I literally threw into the trash. One was a scarf that was too wide with lacy panels knitted with a variegated Red Heart Supersaver. It was horrible - I was more than half way done and could stand it no more. The other thing was a poncho I was knitting for my GD out of Homespun. Equally ugly!


What is it about Homespun that Lion promotes it so heavily. I hate the stuff!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> A lacy pattern that took forever and whenever I wore the sweater the "lacy" openings were in all the wrong places. Donated to Goodwill with the hope someone less endowed could wear it.


I am WAY too visual for this post this early in the morning! LOL!! :lol: :lol: :lol: A couple minutes later, I'm still giggling. I think my husband is wondering if I've lost my mind!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

I made a sweater for my chihuahua out of Lion Brand Amazing yarn and it was so big she walked out of it!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > When I got back into knitting about 5 years ago, I was not yarn savvy at all. I can think of two things that I literally threw into the trash. One was a scarf that was too wide with lacy panels knitted with a variegated Red Heart Supersaver. It was horrible - I was more than half way done and could stand it no more. The other thing was a poncho I was knitting for my GD out of Homespun. Equally ugly!
> ...


Hi MaryM. In modest defense of Homespun. I once needed a vest for a dinner at the Seminary. I had a black skirt and beautiful white silk blouse and pearls. I quickly knitted a vest in shades of burgundy and pink, and finished off with dark gold antique buttons. The effect was stunning, and many people complimented me. Now I am knitting one in shades of black/navy. Bonnie


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

About 40+ years ago, I knit my then-husband a sweater. I though it would be a breeze because I had already knit a jacket for my first baby. Oh dear! I remember the neck was a rolled one and when he got it on, it was too tight to roll. It was big, baggy and the sleeves were too long. Yikes! I haven't thought of that for years!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > When I got back into knitting about 5 years ago, I was not yarn savvy at all. I can think of two things that I literally threw into the trash. One was a scarf that was too wide with lacy panels knitted with a variegated Red Heart Supersaver. It was horrible - I was more than half way done and could stand it no more. The other thing was a poncho I was knitting for my GD out of Homespun. Equally ugly!
> ...


and I thought I was the only one who hated it!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I make hats by crocheting them in the round, usually using half double crochet. In the round is really the only way I like to crochet...they usually fit pretty well and are substantial, and I've fulfilled many requests from adult and kids. Kids' hats are fun to decorate in fanciful manner. And they're easy to line with fleece.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I've heard it said you either love or hate Homespun. I've seen finished objects that were very attractive. But I don't like the feel of knitting with it. It's been a while, but seems it didn't have much give on the needles. Clearly many people, like you, love it, because Lion seems to sell a lot of it.


----------



## Doris B. (Jan 24, 2012)

My first experience was a sweater I made for my son. It was made out of variagated yarn, had a zipper and pockets. There were mistakes but with the yarn they didn't show. I still have the sweater, kept it for possible grandchildren, which didn't happen, but it is a treasure to keep.
Knitnut.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anybody else have trouble with neck finishings? More often than not if I pick up and knit a crew neck or v neck following the pattern directions for numbers of stitches to pick up, the thing is too big and/or floppy for my taste. Knitting for children I'm usually afraid to reduce the number of stitches lest it become too tight for the kids to get over their big heads. But the most successful neck I've ever knit was on a bottom-up raglan sweater where I got completely screwed up at the neck and had to wing it, eyeball it for number of stitches. I bound off loosely then and it was perfect! Should I start over-riding pattern instructions and just pick up the number that seems right to me?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Though I am a re-beginner at knitting (cannot crochet at all) I've had quite a few flops, once I made a pair of simple slippers from a learn how to knit type book, one was way too short and the other was huge, then I made a scarf from the same book, I guess I was smart enough to keep track of the rows, for when I finished it, part of the pattern was on each side, I did notice this before I cut the yarn so was able to rip it all out. I didn't try the knitting again for many years  now I have a notebook that I keep track of rows and so forth, I have made a few scarfs and 1 hat, a ton of dishcloths, and am doing the KAL on the Alexandra shawl, (mainly frogging so far :lol: but at least I am trying and that makes me feel pretty good!!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

hennalady said:


> My biggest flop has been that for 30+ years I have been doing Purl stitch wrong! Wrapping the wrong direction.... No wonder I have been frustrated with things not looking like they are supposed to... Now I know.


Oh my! Thank you for posting that, Henna, because I can echo you. I did the same thing, and gave up on knitting until a couple of years ago when I discovered knitting videos on You Tube learned the right way to purl.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I knitted a very complicated Fair Isle pullover for my husband in a variety of wools and when it was washed , very carefully ,only the most expensive-and darkest coloured- yarn bled into all the others. 
Aaaargh.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I knit everyday and made a big boo boo on what would seem
to be an easy COWL.Now I know why the directions say:Be care
ful not to twist the garmet on circular needles. It is 
permanently twisted and now could be a door wreath. Ha Ha.
Otherwise beautiful, I will wear the .... thing and laugh.
Someone who doesn't knit will think it's lovely and supposed
to be that way.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

Too bad it wasn't 2012. Now orange in the IN color in everything from decorating to clothing to printing.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

My DD coveted the Koala bear sweater that Diana wore when she was expecting one of her boys. She loves Koalas. So being a decent knitter I ordered the pattern and the exact yarn it called for. That was many years ago by the way, before I learned to check gauge etc. I started up the back of the sweater and realized immediately that something was wrong. It would have fit Rosy Greer. Now I knit pretty close to gauge, but went back and checked. I frogged that stupid sweater so many times and adjusted the pattern too. I finally got the back and sleeves completed and started on the challenging front. I realized how much I hated changing colors to work the bear pattern. I put it away and promised her I would finish it before she graduated from high school. That didn't happen. Then I promised I would have it ready for her first pregnancy. That didn't happen either. I really always made a point of not making promises to my daughters that I couldn't keep. After her second pregnancy, I apologized to her and told her she wasn't getting the @##$% sweater and I was sorry. She still heckles me occasionally about it.


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

I made myself a sweater with variegated yarn and the colors were so oddly placed with huge splotches of color in unusual places that it looked weird. My neighbor took it off my hands and wore it out to the barn. I think it may have frightened the cows.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knitted a shrug for myself and in enlarging it I got it way too big! Tossed it.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure we've all had the experience of knitting a project that somehow didn't work out as it was supposed to. Not the decent sweater or scarf that goes unappreciated by the recipient (that's another thread entirely), but the project that WE are only too happy to toss in the fireplace.
> I've thought hard about this...my biggest flop was the first sweater I ever knit. It was a simple pattern and the stitches looked OK, but I used cheap synthetic yarn in an eye-popping shade of yellow. The finished project was a huge disappointment, but my mother dutifully wore the sweater a number of times (thanks Mom!)


My first biggest flop was a Mary Maxim sweater I attempted to make for my unborn son. This sweater was blue with white animals
knitted in (can't remember what kind of animal) it was 53 years ago. My son recently passed away from cancer. I didn't know how to carry the yarn so there were holes all around each animal. I gave it to a friend who knew how to fix it and told her I never wanted to see it again.
I then took a few classes at the high school for knitting and made my size small husband a Norwegian, I guess you would call it that,cardigan, it had designs knitted in all over. very nice! only problem was it ended up fitting my brother-in-law who was an xxL. LOL


----------



## GaGaRoo (May 16, 2011)

My biggest flop was a sweater. I knitted it with 100% wool yarn and it was beautiful. It was a long sweater in a gorgeous green, fun to wear and tons of compliments .....and then I washed it! Introduced me to felting REALLY fast. Can't throw it away so it hangs in my closet.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I knitted my first sweater (knee length) out of bulky yarn and it's so heavy that I can't wear it. It hurts my shoulders so it will be given away.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Many years ago,when I was newly we'd, my Mother in law taught me how to crochet. Overdosed that it would be fun to make slippers. Thinking that any kin of yarn would do, and I only had one crochet hook, my hot pink slippers would have fit Michael Jordan!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

10Jean said:


> I knit everyday and made a big boo boo on what would seem to be an easy COWL. Now I know why the directions say: Be careful not to twist the garmet on circular needles. It is permanently twisted and now could be a door wreath. Ha Ha. Otherwise beautiful, I will wear the .... thing and laugh. Someone who doesn't knit will think it's lovely and supposed to be that way.


Ya know, I can actually see patterns being designed to take advantage of a twist! I think a LOT of patterns actually came out of a happy mistake! Love your attitude about it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine was a sweater for one of my dtrs. It was beautiful in a turquoise color, but I got the arms way too long. My dtr has long arms, but not that long!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

A couple of years ago I knitted myself a cable sweater over a pattern I'd used before. So I was confident that I'd gotten the size right. I wasn't paying attention that the pieces were coming out too large. I didn't realize until it was assembled, that it would have fit "Omar the TentMaker". As I lamented that it would need to be unraveled and done over, hubby said "Let's see if it fits me". It did. I asked "Would you want to wear this color?" It's a cross between magenta and maroon---not your typical guy color. "Of course" was his reply. (I adore this man!). So instead of pulling it all apart, I needed only to undo the neck ribbing and the sewen-on bands up the front to reverse the buttonhole side. And he does wear it very proudly.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Overdosed? I don't no where that came from. I mean "thinking" that any kind of yarn would do.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine was a sweater for one of my dtrs. It was beautiful in a turquoise color, but I got the arms way too long. My dtr has long arms, but not that long!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i've wanted star shaped afghan for ages. i've tried knit and crochet with various yarns and patterns. i just can't make it lie flat. either there's a bump in the center or the edges start to curl up. this project has been started umteen times. all frogged! i still don't have my star. i've given up and i'm going to try the ten stitch spiral.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

artbycarol said:


> Overdosed? I don't no where that came from. I mean "thinking" that any kind of yarn would do.


Have you had your coffee yet today, sweetie? lol!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

10Jean said:


> I knit everyday and made a big boo boo on what would seem
> to be an easy COWL.Now I know why the directions say:Be care
> ful not to twist the garmet on circular needles. It is
> permanently twisted and now could be a door wreath. Ha Ha.
> ...


This is called a "Mobius Strip", after the man who identified the concept. When a strip is twisted prior to joining, the result is a product with only one side. Sounds impossible, but it's true none-the-less. It has no inside or outside, no wrong or right. Many people also call this the Infinity Twist. Same thing. There are delighful cowl patterns now that utilize this lovey idea. So 10Jean, while you didn't intend for this outcome, your cowl is right in style!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

My first sweater was for my boyfriend, now DH of 25 years. It was beautiful-cabled. Unfortunately, it was a little big so I washed it. Since it was acrylic, it grew to the size of a small tent! I haven't attempted a sweater since then


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

My big flop was a cardigan for me in stripes using up some charity shop wool but it was too small so I gave it back to the charity shop.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

So far I'm calling the baby blanket that I sent my nephew a big flop. The sides curled, so I put wide ribbon in it...only to flatten it out; and then heard of a baby that had been strangled by ribbons in a blanket, I had about 8 too many dropped stitches, When I get this one I am working on done for my niece we will try again.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine was a crochet piece. I was doing a filet crochet and put it down for a few weeks. When I came back to it, I picked up the wrong size hook and the top 2/3 came out way smaller than the bottom 1/3. I wound up ripping out the whole thing and starting over.


----------



## glendalj (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember my first flop..Made myself a sweater and after I finished it hated it, couldn't figure out why untill my Mother who was a beautiful knitter told me it was because I had used the cheapest yarn I could find..and you know what? She was right!!!


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

My first knit project was a pair of argyle socks for my boyfriend. I did well with th argyle part but when it came to the heel I thought. This must be wrong even couldn't fit this. So I frogged itsame thing happened. Three years ago after 53 years of marriage I finally got the nerve to knit another pair socks. They fit ( I understood the pattern) and he brags that he only had to wait 55 years for them!!!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am and always have been into vests. Perfect project for a beginner, two squares, sew together. Maybe a little needle size variation at the sides. However, I learned that garter stitch stretches, guage way off, the thing is way too big. The women's shelter will get the first attempt. I won't give up. 
Karen


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

As a teenager, my first completed project was a poncho I crocheted in the 70's for my grandma. It was a simple stitch in a variety of neon colors popular at the time. I must have had in my mind that grandma was much bigger than she really was, because it was HUGE. Of course, she loved it and wore it at home (not in public) regularly regularly.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Ruby's rose said:


> My first knit project was a pair of argyle socks for my boyfriend. I did well with th argyle part but when it came to the heel I thought. This must be wrong even couldn't fit this. So I frogged itsame thing happened. Three years ago after 53 years of marriage I finally got the nerve to knit another pair socks. They fit ( I understood the pattern) and he brags that he only had to wait 55 years for them!!!


LOL, such a cute story. Looks like you got the guy, even with your less than stellar knitting skills at the time. Love it!!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest flop has been that for 30+ years I have been doing Purl stitch wrong! Wrapping the wrong direction.... No wonder I have been frustrated with things not looking like they are supposed to... Now I know.
> ...


I still purl the wrong way, and probably knit the wrong way, too--mostly from the back. But, I knit holding the yarn in my left hand and it works for me. The projects seem to come out fine. Thank goodness none of my gift recipients are savvy enough about knit stitches to complain about my gifts to them.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Was snowed in in a Albuquerque motel for four days. Only had some weird varigated yarn with me. (Dont like varigated yarn to begin with) Decited to make a simple sweater for myself. Started to knit and of course watched a lot of TV to keep from going stir crazy. Day four I sewed the thing together, put it on and only then realized that the varigated yarn came out as having a almost perfect bra shape pattern in the front. I laught the entire fifth day wilst I undid the thing. I was right not being too fond of varigated yarn. nitcronut


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Your poncho story is the same as mine--the giant vest. I followed the guage, and measured from my closet, counted all the way, but still, the thing swims on me. 
Just learning. 
Karen


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

What a great topic you've started. I have seen myself in so many of these responses. It's so good to laugh at oneself. Thanks for the joy this topic brought. I just love that we are all imperfect beings!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

After retiring, I had plenty time to knit. I bought beautiful yarn at the knit shop. It was more expensive than what I normally buy. After I completed a cape I didn't like the way it hung. So put it in a closet. Got it out a few months ago and tried to start frogging but I had blocked it. I cannot get the stitches undone. I read here to put in freezer so I'm trying to make room in frezer in garage. This yarn needs to be used. That's my big flop!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

hennalady said:


> My biggest flop has been that for 30+ years I have been doing Purl stitch wrong! Wrapping the wrong direction.... No wonder I have been frustrated with things not looking like they are supposed to... Now I know.


Haha! Never too late to learn though and everything is going to look fabulous now!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I've had fun reading about the flops we have created. This reminds me of the time every young lady was spposed to produce a dress to wear. I made mine out of a green material with white fringes on the sleeves and pocket line.This was in the late 50's. I wore it once and threw it in the trash. It was so god awful ugly I could not stand to look at it. I am not a seamtress and I never tried to be.
After that fiasco I stuck to crocheting and knitting. A much safer field for me.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, knitted an entralac sweater using some very cheap acrylic yarn, kinda fluffly. Made it for daughter #2. She took one look and said, I can't wear that it is huge (it was!).

So, took out the seams, sewed the two pieces together and the cats love to sleep on it. Must be at least 25 years old. Won't wear out, which is about the only good thing I can say about it.
knittykitty


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

My big flop was a very nice sweater I knitted for myself. It was of expensive alpaca and I got it good and wet to block and it grew and grew and grew. I think I gave it to a thrift shop. I don't like to knit for myself. Most projects for others have turned out rather well.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

My first crochet sweater was my biggest flop. Back in the early eighties I found this lovely popcorn stitch sweater. I made all the pieces and was working on the sleeve. The sleeve was coming out too narrow and long ( my gauge was off- didn''t know how to correct it). Silly me, I made a second one. So now I have two beautiful sweaters partially finished, packed away in the attic. Maybe I'll ask hubby to get them down and redo the whole thing, LOL. Luster Sheen is still in style, right?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hennalady said:


> My biggest flop has been that for 30+ years I have been doing Purl stitch wrong! Wrapping the wrong direction.... No wonder I have been frustrated with things not looking like they are supposed to... Now I know.


You are not alone! Yesterday friends were crocheting with me and noticed that what I thought was a double crochet stitch was not! I had used it for years and that explains why my projects also looked a bit different!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> My first crochet sweater was my biggest flop. Back in the early eighties I found this lovely popcorn stitch sweater. I made all the pieces and was working on the sleeve. The sleeve was coming out too narrow and long ( my gauge was off- didn''t know how to correct it). Silly me, I made a second one. So now I have two beautiful sweaters partially finished, packed away in the attic. Maybe I'll ask hubby to get them down and redo the whole thing, LOL. Luster Sheen is still in style, right?


Forget the sweater - make a pillow out of the front and back part!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I think my biggest disappointment in something I have made is when I choose variegated yarn, It is always so lovely in the skein but never makes up that nicely. Not talking about the self striping yarns now available - those are great. 

The other flop is a baby blanket I am currently finishing. The yarn is a synthetic mohair-look with which I had started a sweater for myself, about 20 years ago. Have since discovered I can't wear acrylic yarns; frogged the whole thing and started this blanket. I needed a project to work on while recovering from knee-replacement surgery a month ago and it will keep a baby warm but it is just boring and utilitarian looking. I should finish it tonight, donate it and get on to something I love.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> I think my biggest disappointment in something I have made is when I choose variegated yarn, It is always so lovely in the skein but never makes up that nicely. Not talking about the self striping yarns now available - those are great.
> 
> The other flop is a baby blanket I am currently finishing. The yarn is a synthetic mohair-look with which I had started a sweater for myself, about 20 years ago. Have since discovered I can't wear acrylic yarns; frogged the whole thing and started this blanket. I needed a project to work on while recovering from knee-replacement surgery a month ago and it will keep a baby warm but it is just boring and utilitarian looking. I should finish it tonight, donate it and get on to something I love.


That's a nice gester- and hope you are recooping nicely.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I started an afghan out of this and that from my stash. I was making it in the style of the typical washcloth/dishcloth, where you use garter stitch, start with a few stitches, increase one in every row, then get it long enough and start decreasing one per row until you get back down to the initial number. It was going to fit our queen-sized bed.

Well, at first I liked the afghan. I liked the colors. But as I went along, and it got heavier and heavier and more unwieldy, I liked it less and less. It started to get impossible to work with, and I was enjoying working on it less and less.

Then, miracle of miracles, the circular needle I was using to knit it with broke, and a bunch of the bazillions of stitches popped off. It was either thread them back onto a needle or give up.

Because I wasn't enjoying the afghan any more, I gave up and tossed it. I haven't regretted it. And I was still left with plenty of leftover yarn.

Hazel


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Some of these stories are cracking me up !

I have had many flops, but one of the biggest is happening right now. 
I am doing the Bernat Mystery KAL. For those not familar with this, we bought yarn and then each week get a clue. The clues were squares we knit. As I was knitting I didnt really care for the way I chose to use the colors I picked but not knowing how this was going to come together, I kept on knitting.
The last clue (so far) showed us the pattern the squares made and we were to sew them together.
Well...mine looked horrible!
Even my boyfriend looked at it and said it was ugly lol
I do NOT intend this to be a negative comment towards Bernat in any way. It is just the way I put the colors together.
Now I either have to frog and reknit almost all the squares in different colors, frog the whole thing and make something else or toss the whole thing. Grhhhh...
The worst part of this is that I KNEW I didnt like the colors but kept on knitting.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My biggest flop was a top I knitted a few years ago. It was a drop stitch sweater I knitted with cotton yarn. The sweater stretched and stretched and stretched.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I listed a sweater as my biggest disappointment, but reading this thread has somehow triggered a memory/flashback of an even more fearful flop.
My brother had just had his first child and I, the proud teenage aunt, decided that I would knit a shawl for my sister-in-law to use while breastfeeding.
I chose the beginner's scratchy favorite (Readheart SuperSaver) in a sickly lavender and began to knit a triangular shawl with stitch increases on both sides.
I'm not sure what I did wrong (still don't) but the stitches got tighter until I had to use the arm of the couch as leverage to force the needle through. When both needles were thoroughly bent out of shape I decided it was time to stop...bound off the stitches, hung ratlike tails of fringe around the perimeter, and presented my gift. Ugh!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

The sweater I made for my new son-in-law who lives in Texas. He's had it for years and it has only been cold enough to wear it once. Nice sweater though. He was able to walk to the grocery in it and stay warm when no cars were on the road because of the freeze. I just wish I had made something he could wear more often.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I worked on a maroon fisherman knit turtle neck sweater for my husband for Christmas one year. It turned out beautiful, fit perfectly, when he first put it on. The more he wore it, the longer and wider it got. He now wears it during deer hunting season. The bottom comes to his knees, the sleeves can be rolled up over his hunting coat, and the neck goes up over his ears. It looks horrible, but he swears it keeps him warm. At this rate, we can yarn bomb our house before too many years go by. Oh, by the way, he has worn this stupid sweater every deer season for the last 30 years!!!

Of course, I don't learn easily. I was hurrying to make my son a black sweater to wear under his FFA coat for a class trip. Again, Fisherman knit with cables and diamonds. He was very tall and very slender, so had to adapt the pattern. Naturally, it was way too long when I finished so he didn't wear it.

I have since found that if I buy quality yarn, it usually turns out more like you expect it to.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

This is mine The Caron Shoulder Shawl worked on this thing for almost 2 years after 2 carpal surgery's and was determined to do it ..read all the corrections to do on here and finally finished I do knit loose but I am a shall we say ample woman..I was so proud because I had never knitted something with the lacy detail at the edge..so I stem blocked it thinking all the time it seems so "BIG"..and boy was it the pictures were taken with it on a day bed..the pillows at each end are at the end of the bed.. at the top it measures 73" if I don't stretch it out to much..and then there are the holes where I added the stitches those who have made this will know what I mean ...I am thinking of washing it in very hot water,but don't think it will shrink (Simply Soft) to much work and time to throw it away any ideas??? I have been knitting for over 50 years so don't have I was young thing to fall back on LOL


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

My biggest flop was the first pair of felted slippers I tried to make that just would not felt!! They landed in the trash can.


----------



## Miss Peaches (Nov 11, 2011)

Mine was my first pair of socks. Not even a heavy set man in a cast could wear it as it would fall off. Way to big.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Nannyknits, that shawl is beautiful. Couldn't you just cut it in the middle and seam it? I wouldn't waste all that work or yarn.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

The worst flop I have ever done was with some red, white and blue yarn that I purchased to make matching sweaters for my newly married husband and myself. Saw soon into it that they were never going to happen and put that yarn away for another project. When I was expecting my first child, decided that a red/white/blue blocked pattern would look good for a crib blanket. So, without a pattern I crammed on as many stitches as I could onto my needle and started knitting away! Oh I had blocks of color, neatly stitchs and even -- but when it was finished it could have been used for a hall runner it was so out of proposition. Hmmm, don't remember what I ever did with that practice blanket.  Oh -- the baby is 38 now.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I knitted a fair isle hat and it turned out to be 24 inches in circumference. Looked like a mixing bowl cover. I liked the way it turned out color wise and quality of knitting, only the size was the problem. Kept it in my finished projects box and sure enough after resting 2 years a friend said her son's new girlfriend has a 24 inch head, and the body to go with it. Her words, not mine. I gave her the hat to use as her xmas gift to her. It fit and the colors were great on her. So don't be too hasty in tossing things out. Someone else, ripped back the same pattern and inserted elastic and it became a doll skirt. a library in Michigan has an ugly party for any crafted item you feel is ugly. They are auctioned and the money is used to fund guest speakers. cute!! My cousin sent me a gag gift bought from there. Made me smile and re-gift to someone I know who would appreciate the humor. It was a jacket made from a Mexican poncho. Didn't wear it as I didn't want to get hit with a stick. It has been re-gifted many times over the past 5 years. A lot of fun from a $10.00 donation.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I read about how to recycle yarn, and took a thrift shop sweater apart, did the whole directions of turning into skeins, washing and rinsing using shampoo and conditioner, drying and rolling into balls. Then to knitting a sweater with it. The resulting item was so awful it was the only project I have ever thrown into a garbage bin!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I read about how to recycle yarn, and took a thrift shop sweater apart, did the whole directions of turning into skeins, washing and rinsing using shampoo and conditioner, drying and rolling into balls. Then to knitting a sweater with it. The resulting item was so awful it was the only project I have ever thrown into a garbage bin!


So sorry to hear about your disaster. What a time-consuming but nobly inspired mess. I'm groaning. Bonnie


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL THE HONESTY ABOUT ALL THE FLOPS . 

So much to learn from .... so little time.... ;-)


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

When I decided to start knitting again after a very long break, I only had one set of straight needles: size 10. I used them on all weights of yarn and then wondered why my projects didn't look much like the photos of the pattern. And I made a sweater once out of crafter's cotton (Sugar & Cream?) that weighed a ton and ended up about a foot longer after a few wearings.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL THE HONESTY ABOUT ALL THE FLOPS .
> 
> So much to learn from .... so little time.... ;-)


I agree. This has been wonderful. Maybe tomorrow we can discuss our major successes. Bonnie


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

pulitz22 said:


> Cheryl Jaeger said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL THE HONESTY ABOUT ALL THE FLOPS .
> ...


I think that's a wonderful idea!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine was a sweater I lovingly knitted for my husband some 30+ years ago. It could have fit two of him. With my permission, he gave it to a coworker and it fit HIM perfectly.


----------



## frazzledbird (Apr 12, 2011)

i knitted a sweater for my hubby in the 70's the dye lot was off and one of the arms was about 4 inces longer. recently I made a zebra print afghan. it is horrable. can't get the ends to stay hidden. I went out and bought a zebra print blanket and gave it to my grandaughter.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i am loving, reading all this, what fun laughing at ourselves, and i rembered somthing, my son came over this winter wearing a hat i made him some years ago it was so long he has to roll it up about 3 times,but says it keeps his ear wasrm


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't stop giggleing...significant other thiks I've lost my mind. Worst case to this point are the three ponchos I made for GDs for Christmas. Three different yarns, three different girl sizes and turned out three different sizes for the girls. God bless them though... they LOVED them and one wore hers to Church this past week...was so proud to see her in it. She doesn't even realize its a WWWWEEEEEEE too big for her. Gotta love those who love you.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

nannykints said:


> This is mine The Caron Shoulder Shawl worked on this thing for almost 2 years after 2 carpal surgery's and was determined to do it ..read all the corrections to do on here and finally finished I do knit loose but I am a shall we say ample woman..I was so proud because I had never knitted something with the lacy detail at the edge..so I stem blocked it thinking all the time it seems so "BIG"..and boy was it the pictures were taken with it on a day bed..the pillows at each end are at the end of the bed.. at the top it measures 73" if I don't stretch it out to much..and then there are the holes where I added the stitches those who have made this will know what I mean ...I am thinking of washing it in very hot water,but don't think it will shrink (Simply Soft) to much work and time to throw it away any ideas??? I have been knitting for over 50 years so don't have I was young thing to fall back on LOL


I would probably just double-wrap myself in it. Since I tend to freeze, I would enjoy the doubled up warmth of it. However, if you really want to salvage it, you could fold it in half inside-out and make a seam up the back that would make it the right size, on your sewing machine, just like you would fabric, then cut off the excess part of the shawl from the middle back. I would baste it where I wanted the seam, so the lace pattern falls in a pretty way, using contrasting colored yarn. Then test it and see if you've got it the size you want and that the pattern is falling right so the seam doesn't look wonky. Of course, check that BEFORE you machine sew it up. You'll want to use a tiny stitch and maybe even sew that seam 2 or 3 times, about 1/8" apart before you cut out the excess from the middle. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit my biggest flop about 40 years ago after knitting 2 hats and a scarf. I decided I was ready to do a sweater for my DH. I bought some really good yarn from my LYS. It was a lovely heather blue wool and the pattern was boat neck pullover with 2 front cables. I needed help with understnading the pattern but the LYS was not very helpful. The sweater had shoulders large enough to go over football shouder pads! Totally unwearable. A year or so later my sister took the top apart and tried to repair the mess. It was not very successful and was worn once. I wish I had frogged it but didnot know to do it and we burned it.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Guess I will just wrap it around to make it fit and if someone else says they are cold I'll ask then to join me..

I too love reading all the responses and having a little giggle If we can't laugh at ourselves and learn we will never get things right....like the idea of a post of things we are pleased as punch with..


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Worked for about three months on a cycling sweater for my son for Christmas, turned out too tight in the shoulders. I had taken his measurements before he started an exercise program. Oh well, it fit his girlfriend. Maybe he will get one next Christmas!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Worked for about three months on a cycling sweater for my son for Christmas, turned out too tight in the shoulders. I had taken his measurements before he started an exercise program. Oh well, it fit his girlfriend. Maybe he will get one next Christmas!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Worked for about three months on a cycling sweater for my son for Christmas, turned out too tight in the shoulders. I had taken his measurements before he started an exercise program. Oh well, it fit his girlfriend. Maybe he will get one next Christmas!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

To the first responder, who figured she'd been purling wrong after 30+ years.
I'm really curious,how did you finally figure that out?
I'm a new knitter, I've only done 1 scarf, two pairs of socks, three fingerless gloves and a hat or two. NO patterns really just k & p.
I see lots of mistakes in my socks, esp. the ribbing.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I knitted several sweaters out of very nice yarn, but cast on very tightly using a 
"new" method that was suppose to be more durable. It has been more durable because no one can get the sweaters on. I just finished frogging one and am looking forward to knitting with the yard again. The other one is a lace top made of cotton. It was my 2nd project and really did not have the skill sets to be knitting it. I will never frog it - I like to look at it just to give myself a little confidence when I need it. Cheap therapy.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Seems to be a trend, variegated yarns look nice in the skein but not in the garment? 

Happened to me a few month ago, with variegated Autumn leaf colored yarn. Made the February Sweater...technically ok.. but way too large. My math was off, I think, along with gauge?

Should unpick it, and make an afghan  Or February sweater redux--just the Neckband and sleeve cuffs in variegated,the rest in solid?


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Many hats went into the trash as I learned about different yarns and styles.
> I had so many disappointments in hats, that I haven't gotten brave enough to try them again, even after all these years.
> 
> Why is it that I can make sweaters and such, but not hats?! :roll:  :evil:


Isn't that something. I can make 2 or 3 hats a day in crochet after I mentally lept over the wall of thinking I couldn't and a knit hat may take me a week but I have yet to attempt a sweater.

Too bad we can't mind meld or something and share, but they say our differences make the world what it is. We all need each other. 

Pearl


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Schipperke said:


> I had 2 big flops. The first was my first sweater for myself.I guess I must have been about 12/13. My mum took me t the shop, at my request, and I chose some brown mohair. With it came the threat, 'You better finish this'.I couldn't see the right or wrong side, and I didn't know how t pick up stitches for the neck. I've no idea what happened to that sweater. The second one was knitted for an ex boyfriend. I was on night duty as a student nurse, and again did't know how to pick up stitches. I finished it and gave it to him, (he was by then my ex, but we remain friends after 44 years), but one sleeve was much longer than the other and the neck was so tight he couldn't get it over his head! I believe his mother sorted it out for him!!!!. 2 years later I knitted my husband his first sweater by me , an arran and a real success!!


 Some things are just meant to be.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

My biggest flop was a sweater jacket that I knitted several years ago. Reason for the flop - I ran out of the novelty yarn that was used for the two sleeves. I had just enough of it for one complete sleeve and half of the other sleeve. I had knitted the back, the left and right fronts of the sweater, added the collar, and completed 1 1/2 sleeves. I had found the yarn on sale, and went back to the store where it was purchased, but they were out. I drove around town to about 5 other stores, and there was none.

I went through my yarn stash at home, and had a similar novelty yarn, that was the same color. I finished the second sleeve with it, but could still tell the difference. Needless to say, I donated the sweater to the Goodwill store!

Hopefully, at least it kept some homeless person warm for the winter!


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine was a jumper in a very pretty lavender pink yarn that had an intricate bow arrangement at the front neck. The jumper fit right but I never did get that turned bow right and though other people liked it, I couldn't make myself wear it because all I could see was that incorrectly turned bow!!!!


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

I knitted a chunky coat all in multi couloured harlequin diamonds. I was'nt to sure about the armhole shaping, and I actually measured around the armhole shape, rather than straigt up. Hence several inches too small. Non the wiser I managed to sew it up, just managing to squeeze my arm into it with no movement. People thought it was fabulous lmao, but I could only fit a vest under it. It was a long jacket, but I am only 5 foot and with the weight of it it was nearly toughing the floor. Husband and I tried to wash it once but could barly lift it out of the bath. That went to the bin, but wish I still had the pattern as I would do it again in a heartbeat.

I won't go on about the hat I made my husband, that unravelled by the day until it was no more!! he he

:thumbdown:


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry it went wrong for you, but I can't stop giggling about the sheer size of it. Lets hope you find a solution


nannykints said:


> This is mine The Caron Shoulder Shawl worked on this thing for almost 2 years after 2 carpal surgery's and was determined to do it ..read all the corrections to do on here and finally finished I do knit loose but I am a shall we say ample woman..I was so proud because I had never knitted something with the lacy detail at the edge..so I stem blocked it thinking all the time it seems so "BIG"..and boy was it the pictures were taken with it on a day bed..the pillows at each end are at the end of the bed.. at the top it measures 73" if I don't stretch it out to much..and then there are the holes where I added the stitches those who have made this will know what I mean ...I am thinking of washing it in very hot water,but don't think it will shrink (Simply Soft) to much work and time to throw it away any ideas??? I have been knitting for over 50 years so don't have I was young thing to fall back on LOL


   :-D :-D


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just wanted to say what a fabulous topic. I have had to hold my stomach through laughing so much. It is so nice to realise I am not the only person who has had huge flops. What is it they say..'To Err is human' lol :-D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Just recently I made a beanie out of Bernat Boa which went directly into the trash when it was done. This @#!^&% eyelash yarn shed little threads everywhere, irritating my nose, throat and eyes. I could not give the hat to the person I was making it for, nor could I keep it around. I also rid myself of all my remaining skeins of Bernat Boa.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm sure we've all had the experience of knitting a project that somehow didn't work out as it was supposed to. Not the decent sweater or scarf that goes unappreciated by the recipient (that's another thread entirely), but the project that WE are only too happy to toss in the fireplace.
> I've thought hard about this...my biggest flop was the first sweater I ever knit. It was a simple pattern and the stitches looked OK, but I used cheap synthetic yarn in an eye-popping shade of yellow. The finished project was a huge disappointment, but my mother dutifully wore the sweater a number of times (thanks Mom!)


Attempted to learn how to knit ENTRELAC which I truly wanted to master. Had private instructions at my LYS and did very well while there and being tutored. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out where to continue once I got home. After three visits to the LYS, I gave up and ripped it out and the yarn is now waiting for me to find another project that will be completed.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoyed knitting a large shrug., using stash yarns in Sugar and Cream cotton.,,tonals in yelows, greens, and browns.

I love the colors. Instead of sewing the side seams, and lumping a lot of fabric on the back, I used wooden clothes pins to hold it together while I preened around in it.

It is a rectangle 38 inches long, and wide enough to be comfortable in a recliner or wheelchair.

My dog likes to snugle under it.

It looked so good on the model, as seen from the front.

It now looks good as a throw.

When my printer gets over its tantrum--it is printing in a language that is not recognized by me.I will send pictures.

Carolyn


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

A ribbon sweater that I thought in the picture was great and when done I hated it. I frogged it and the yarn is still around here someplace. Going to have to look for it I really liked the color.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

And I'm sure they feel very loved - Mom made it just for them!

Made a mistake her, and don't know how to delete this, OOps!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

funkyknitter said:


> My biggest flop, which one ? My cats like to sleep on wooly things so sometimes I put the reject projects in the cat bed. They just love it.


And I'm sure they feel very loved - 'Mom made it just for us!'


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I had two big flops and can't decide which was worse.

Many years ago I had the bright idea to make myself a top with Peaches and Cream. Turned out beautifully, and got many compliments. Then I washed it.
It shrunk lengthwise, and stretched enormously in the width. It was dreadful!
Threw it out, but now I wish I'd simply frogged it and made dish cloths.

2nd flop was a pair of Mary Jane booties for my (then) infant GD. I used the right needles, same yarn as the pattern, but they turned out large enough for a 6 year old! DIL said not to b other making any more booties...
Never understood why they flopped because I knit other items from the same book, same needles, same yarn, and all were true to size.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine was the first sweater I ever knitted for myself. I had finished several sweaters for family members by then and had gauge down so I bought this beautiful coral cotton and knitted up a wonderful sweater with a large scallop shell motif on the front that was very complicated, but I persisted. It also had a boat neck, for summer, you know. Wel I am short and fluffy, so that sweater was an xl, and it fit great; after an hour it was a little longed, than a liftle longer, then the neck was a liftle looser, looser, then wham, I was topless in my mom's back yard, fo my horror and my family's. Into the bin that very day!


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you knitting Continental or through style? I have trouble holding the yarn the way the you tube shows. Maybe someday I will get the hang of it. Greetings from Sloughhouse. Margaret


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

azsgram3 said:


> Are you knitting Continental or throw style? I have trouble holding the yarn the way the you tube shows. Maybe someday I will get the hang of it. Greetings from Sloughhouse. Margaret


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

My biggest flop was the cardigan by Caron. It was a reverse stockinette stitch. Which of course meant the purls on the right. It just did not look right and I tried to use the knit for the right side and that did not work. Anyway, I made my granddaughter a sweater out of it. rlmayknit


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Tracy: I would have loved to have seen the two of you trying to lift the wet knit garment out of the bath! That is just too funny :lol: 
I think a movie should be made about knitter's & Crocheter's "Flops" 
These stories remind me of the Movie "Best in Show" 
I'm still laughing about the weight of your garment in the bath!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Another great Flop story for the Movie yet to be made :roll:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

The worst was the first sweater I ever made...Far too ambitious, since I'd only been knitting a few months, but I was 14, so...Anyway, it was all in garter stitch, which the lady in the yarn shop said was great for a beginner. And it probably would have been. For a beginner with a longer attention span. I started to get really bored, skipped over a line or 2 of instructions, and ended up with a sleeve grafted to the opening for the head and the other one in it's rightful place. My brother wore it that year for Halloween.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is what can happen with something that potentially is a 'flop' of sorts. The story is that the knitting isn't a flop, the pattern is really pretty, and both Mom and I loved the color. It a beautiful sweater set done in the 1950's style. Mom was really looking forward to having it as she always wore that type. She was tall and thin, just like a model of those days (not the overly thin ones of today).

Then 7 1/2 years ago Mom passed and I haven't been able to finish the last 1/10 of the sleeveless top. I have been battling myself during this time as it is made of lace yarn done on size 0 (US) needles and I have spent over 100 hours on the set. The work is near perfect but what now??

I also made a silk blouse trimmed with tiny thread tatting around the stand up collar and the cuffs of the long sleeves. That one took over 50 hours to make. My Sister in law sent it back to me when they were clearing the home to move Dad into assisted living. After about 5 years, I gathered my courage and offered the blouse to our daughter in law. To my delight and hers, it fit as if it was made for her. She also loves the style.

So now I have hope to finish the sweater set as well so it can have new life. While it is still painful I know Mom would like the outcome as well.


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

lol, that it to cute, I am sure they loved the thought though. Am just picturing you, forcing the needles through with the help of the couch he he


susanmos2000 said:


> I listed a sweater as my biggest disappointment, but reading this thread has somehow triggered a memory/flashback of an even more fearful flop.
> My brother had just had his first child and I, the proud teenage aunt, decided that I would knit a shawl for my sister-in-law to use while breastfeeding.
> I chose the beginner's scratchy favorite (Readheart SuperSaver) in a sickly lavender and began to knit a triangular shawl with stitch increases on both sides.
> I'm not sure what I did wrong (still don't) but the stitches got tighter until I had to use the arm of the couch as leverage to force the needle through. When both needles were thoroughly bent out of shape I decided it was time to stop...bound off the stitches, hung ratlike tails of fringe around the perimeter, and presented my gift. Ugh!


 :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I know, I can't believe I was that stubborn (and foolish!) But I guess tenacity is a common quality among knitters...


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

I had to add another post to this discussion. I made a lovely turtleneck sweater in brown, orange and beige many years ago. It fit well and I got many compliments when I wore it. One lady asked for the pattern and I loaned her the book. (This was before the copiers were available). I forgot that the sweater was wool and washed it so it shrunk to a child's size. I was so upset that I decided to make another one just like it. However, the lady to whom I'd loaned the pattern had by this time lost the book. I was so determined to remake that sweater that I unknit the ruined one and wrote down the pattern as I did so. I finished making the second one in brown, orange and beige again and then had my colors done and found out I am a winter and all three of those colors are a no-no for me. My beautiful sweater now lives in a sweater box and never gets worn, but I can't part with it either.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

I knitted a pretty shell that matched one of my favorite skirts. Ended up giving it to Goodwill, hoping there was a woman about 4'10" and 200 lbs who would like it. I measured, too, I swear I did.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Janiceknit said:


> ...However, the lady to whom I'd loaned the pattern had by this time lost the book...


At least she admitted to losing the book. I loaned a favorite book many years ago, and when I asked for it back the woman flew into a rage. She said she had returned the (blankety-blank) book months ago, and did not appreciate my insinuations. Um...I had not "insinuated" anything at the time, but I am now. She either did not know where it was or she had no intention of giving it back.

But now, maybe we should start another topic...LOL


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I always mean to keep written lists of who has what of mine.

I forget. Carolyn


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

My worst was my very first sweater. I made for the lady who worked the playground at school. She picked out the yarn and gave it to me to knit up. Oh my! It was yellow mohair and I didn't think I'd ever get it finished! One of the fronts was just slightly longer than the other! But she sure pretended she loved it, bless her! But who gives mohair to a 12 year old to knit with? lol!
To this day I do not knit with fuzzy yarn!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Janiceknit said:


> I had to add another post to this discussion. I made a lovely turtleneck sweater in brown, orange and beige many years ago. It fit well and I got many compliments when I wore it. One lady asked for the pattern and I loaned her the book. (This was before the copiers were available). I forgot that the sweater was wool and washed it so it shrunk to a child's size. I was so upset that I decided to make another one just like it. However, the lady to whom I'd loaned the pattern had by this time lost the book. I was so determined to remake that sweater that I unknit the ruined one and wrote down the pattern as I did so. I finished making the second one in brown, orange and beige again and then had my colors done and found out I am a winter and all three of those colors are a no-no for me. My beautiful sweater now lives in a sweater box and never gets worn, but I can't part with it either.


Forgive me, but I think that's ridiculous!!! You loved the first one and wore it, wear this one! I don't care what 'they' say your colors are, if you loved it, and loved wearing it, felt great in it! Do it. Just because it's not the perfect winter color scheme. Or ask a good friend how you look in it, good, bad or ok. Really! Enjoy it! If it makes you happy, wear it! or make another in your 'winter' colors. I am over 55 now and I'll wear yellow if I want even if I look like death warmed over. Most of the time other people don't even notice what we wear. Wear what makes you feel good!!!


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

MaineSqueeze said:


> Janiceknit said:
> 
> 
> > I had to add another post to this discussion. I made a lovely turtleneck sweater in brown, orange and beige many years ago. It fit well and I got many compliments when I wore it. One lady asked for the pattern and I loaned her the book. (This was before the copiers were available). I forgot that the sweater was wool and washed it so it shrunk to a child's size. I was so upset that I decided to make another one just like it. However, the lady to whom I'd loaned the pattern had by this time lost the book. I was so determined to remake that sweater that I unknit the ruined one and wrote down the pattern as I did so. I finished making the second one in brown, orange and beige again and then had my colors done and found out I am a winter and all three of those colors are a no-no for me. My beautiful sweater now lives in a sweater box and never gets worn, but I can't part with it either.
> ...


You're right. A man who used to come in the library where I worked told me that we're all invisible after aged 55. That was such a comfort to me after I turned 55. I guess I'll get a pair of brown slacks to go with it and wear it again. Who's is going to look at me anyway?


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

my DIL always has to buy new shoes when she gets a new outfit cause the shoes have to match, I had on a very pretty pair of heels at the time ..quickly covered my feet up and ask her to tell me what my shoes looked like she couldn't I said exactly you seem to be the only one who thinks it makes a differance..we had a good laugh but she still bought new shoes I call her "Nelda Marcos"


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/shaney63/knit-hobo-bag

My biggest flop has to be the hobo bag I knit from the Central Kansas Yarn Hop KAL... the pattern basically calls for a variety of leftover yarns knit or crocheted into a hobo bag.

I have been told this bag reminds them of a certain French style prophylactic... some tell me they have bookmarked the project because every time they look at it it makes them smile.

All I wanted was a project bag LOL


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That is funny. 4' 10" 200# I did the same with a vest. I am not that anxious to knit sweaters, tops, or fitted things using a pattern. As a beginner, sort of a gamble for me. 
Karen


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I know what you mean. I don't like working with super saver (too hard) of homespun (feels funny in my hands). Carlyta


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

My first knitting project was a sweater also. I made it for my young nephew for a Christmas present. It looked fine until I blocked it. He opened it up Christmas morning and tried to put it on. He couldn't get it over his head! The neck hole was too small!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

My first (and last) sweater was a big flop too! It was actually a coat-sweater and the sleeves were way too long. Anyone else would have re-done them, but I was so discouraged that I gave the thing to Goodwill.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is the great slipper pattern fiasco from several years ago when I was trying to find an easy/fast slipper pattern for holiday gifts that did not involve the complicated aspects of sock construction. There are several hideous examples still floating around the house with lumpy toes and heels and mismatched sizes.


----------



## yarnwithcats (Feb 8, 2012)

My flop was making a shrug with a beautiful turquoise yarn then adding a blue fake fur strip every few inches. My daughter loved it.
Blue fake fur should only be worn by the young.

I also tried to make a sweater that I had seen in a magazine showing runway sweaters. The sweater was a basic pullover which turned out fine, but it had a oversized collar that on the runway looked like a shawl wrapped around the shoulders. On mine, it looked like I was being drowned in a wool shawl that was over a nice pullover. Guess I don't have the neck to wear it. AND it was way too warm.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

My biggest disappointment was the clapotis I knit when that was all the rage! I bought expensive yarn and made the pattern correctly, only to find that I can't figure out a flattering way to wear that thing. I've considered frogging it for the yarn, but it is well knit and I don't think the yarn is up to the abuse. Maybe over the shoulders with a brooch like they are showing recently. Right now it resides in the bottom of my scarf box in the closet.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I must be in a strange mood this morning because the first thing that came to mind when I read this was "My Boobs" they have been flopping and heading south for a few years now. LOL


Linda


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> I must be in a strange mood this morning because the first thing that came to mind when I read this was "My Boobs" they have been flopping and heading south for a few years now. LOL
> 
> Linda


LOL! Yup, mine have been heading south for a while now, too. 

Hazel


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

When I was engaged to my husband I made him a beautiful aran knit sweater. I had to increase the size. He was not living near me so i just increased everything. When he finally got to try it on = sleeves hung below his knees - he asked me if I thought he was a monkey!! Oh well = we learn by our mistakes.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I know I am really late in posting my very bad knitting a baby blanket. I use to knit lovely things years ago. I than went into piecing and quilting. I had a little business strated by hand quilting quilts that people wanted me to hand quilt for them. So my knitting was at a standstill. That took around twenty years or more. Than when I had to move to a smaller place I had to find something to do with my time. I will be 79 in June, and I needed something to be doing not just watching tv and being on the computer. So I thought maybe I could knit something for the new great grandchildren that were coming along. lol I now have 20 greatgrandchildren. Now the one thing I made that I wished I never even started was a Baby Blanket. it looked so easy and should of been too. I had to rip it out so many times, I get to 30 rows or less and had to rip it out. I either droped stitches or it wasn't tight enough in spots. I never before had that problem. I kept trying to get it right. Than time was, that the baby was nearly 7 months old and I said to myself just do it and if they don't like it just tell them to put it in the trash. I was so upset with myself at theat point. Well, I gave it go my grandaughter and she said Grandma it was made with love and Johnny will use it. So later I gotten it back, yep, and she thought that I could fix it. I looked at it and there was a big hole in it. There was no way to fix it yarn was torn, I just took it and threw it into the trash. I later told my grandaughter why I couldn't. She was so nice and said Grandma don't be upset about it. You know I still have the doll you knited for me. She is still as good as she was when you gave it to me when I was young. She had it with her and showed me and it was in very good shape. Oh how I wish I could knit like that again. I am keeping trying. only on small stuff now. Sorry this is so long just had to tell what had happened to me. God Bless you all.

Your knitting friend, Carolynjune3


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Carolynjune3, I have gone away from my knitting for ten and more years at a time. The last time I came back I found the more I knitted the more came back to me. Now I am never without a project at my side. Hang in there and Be Blessed.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Vest I made out of some very expensive "hand dyed" Schaffer yarn in orangey sunset colors with a boucle tween rows. Bought the yarn cause the sales girl treated me like "pretty woman" and said that is expensive..I have cheaper yarn over here. I bought two.. hmmm maybe she played me???? I do wear it cause it was so expensive. But during winter under very large winter coat!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Janiceknit said:


> MaineSqueeze said:
> 
> 
> > Janiceknit said:
> ...


Some one like us who knits and will ask who made the beautifull sweater!!!


----------

